# Rice Beaufort Double



## Mikey1983 (30 June 2016)

Hi guys,

 Im restoring a Rice Beaufort Double and i require the front ramp locks that hold the ramp up in place. Mine have broken off. Im sure someone has a trailer in a field somewhere that they have forgotten about and i am in desperate need and am willing to pay postage and of course for the locks.

 Can anyone help?

 Thank you so much


----------

